# Gulp alive



## Zum (Oct 24, 2008)

Did a search,couldn't find out what people thought of it.
Next time out(which seems like 4ever),I'll be dropshoting with the smelt(gulp),the stuff in the bucket.
What are peoples reveiws of this stuff?
Anybody give it a good try?


----------



## Nickk (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm interested in peoples experience too, I've used the Gulp Maggots for panfish and it really attracts fish. I could see the Alive working well. I had a small jar leak on a t-shirt in my trunk, I had to toss the shirt. That stuff is nasty!(but not as bad as catfish bait)


----------



## redbug (Oct 25, 2008)

I used the gulp ALIVE on lake ontario they worked well on the drop shot I still have 2 buckets full and unopened..
i just dont know when i will get back up there

Wayne


----------



## hengstthomas (Oct 25, 2008)

I use A LOT of Gulp products .. Capt Ahab can attest to this . In the past 4 years I would have to say that about 75 percent of all my Saltwater fish were caught on some type of Gulp .
These are my last 2 orders and this does not include the packs and Alive containers that we used up and replace throughout the year .
















This also does not include Freshwater Gulp and Gulp Chum .

Gulp Alive is the way to go but unfortunately all Gulp products do not come in the Alive containers . With Gulp Alive you dont have deformed baits like some of the ones that come in the packages .
So my answer to your question is Yes I have tried them and Yes I use them and Yes they catch a heck of a lot of fish .. If you still have questions feel free to ask them here in this thread so we can keep this all together .


----------



## Zum (Oct 25, 2008)

Those are some pretty big orders.
Here's a quick question.What's the difference between the salt water and fresh water gulp?...Flavor(scent)or size?
Have you ever tried the salt water in fresh or vis verse?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 25, 2008)

I will attest that Tom is a Gulp King!

I used a few of there products and they worked well. I know Mr. Fish submitted a report this spring where his wife hooked a few nice LM bass on gulp alive under a bobber - and he got the skunk. That says a lot right there


----------



## hengstthomas (Oct 25, 2008)

Zum said:


> Those are some pretty big orders.
> Here's a quick question.What's the difference between the salt water and fresh water gulp?...Flavor(scent)or size?
> Have you ever tried the salt water in fresh or vis verse?


Doesnt seem to matter where you use which version .. I have used SW formula in FW and FW formula in SW .
One thing I will say is dont expect great results from thier Bloodworms .. Yes they do work but Fishbites rule in this area ..

Here's another thing .. You can mix them all up and they wont bleed and it will not affect them in anyway .


----------



## Zum (Oct 25, 2008)

Man used to dig bloodworms for a job as a kid.
You know the only time we used them, was the dead ones or small ones in a pond next to the shack.At 10 cents a piece,back then it was a good job.Need a licence now,need a licence for everything now.

Back to the gulp,the stuff in the bags,can I put that in the bucket?
I know I'll probably try it,as well as other plastics.

The weather and kids stuff are giving me a hard time,can't seem to get on the water.One things for sure the next bass I catch will be the latest one(season)I've ever caught.Gonna try Nov. and Dec. also...ooops of topic again.


----------



## slim357 (Oct 27, 2008)

Man thats a lot of gulp, are any particular baits better than others, ive been lookin at they're pogys for a while and just havent made an order.


----------



## hengstthomas (Oct 27, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Man thats a lot of gulp, are any particular baits better than others, ive been lookin at they're pogys for a while and just havent made an order.


Gulp Pogys are great for Flounder and even Weakfish . 
I like Gulp Swiming Mullet when the fish are sluggish but when the water warms and the fish aggresive I like the pogys .
Color selection varies but there are a few they seem to like at anytime . For Gulp Mullets I like White , Chartruse and Pink . For Gulp Pogies I like White , Glow and any natural Colors Like Smelt .
Gulp Shrimp also works well and is probably the most durable of all the Gulp baits and for these I like the White , New Penny , Natural and Molting . We even use Rattling Jigheads at times when fish are finicky .
Almost all of the second order are Pogies 
Oh I also throw these on Tanden rig


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 29, 2008)

You are def. a gulp fanatic. I would love to use gulp more often, but it's way overpriced. In my opinion, the alive minnows work wonders when the fish don't want plastics or crankbaits. I started out buying gulp, when I got sick of buying worms, minnows, etc. for the wife to use. Like Dave said, there has been occasions when I was using plastics, and crankbaits with little success, and every other cast my wife was landing a bass on a gulp minnow.


----------



## Rbacca (Nov 15, 2008)

I got a bucket of Gulp alive minnows about a year ago the one that cost $19.00 :evil: :evil: :evil: The worst investment ever made, on the other hand when I use the Berkley's Gulp! Alive Fish Fry, I catch a lot of Crappie .. No idea why I'm sure they are made of the same material. But the Berkley's Gulp! Alive minnows don't like me


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 16, 2008)

I use the gulp bait jars of earthworms and maggots for sunfish for the kids. The fish inhale the gulp. I always keep a few in the tackle box.


----------



## shootisttx (Dec 1, 2008)

Does it matter if you use the saltwater Gulp in fresh water, or vice-versa? I have saltwater Gulp, but don't get the chance to fish salt as much as I would like...wondered if using it in freshwater would work?

I agree the Gulp maggots and earthworms increase the hookup rate when used to tip panfish jigs.


----------



## ctbass (Dec 14, 2008)

well if your tareting small mouth nothing beats drop shotting the gulp goby's they are the best


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 14, 2008)

I have used the gulp shakey head worms on a carolina rig and caught LM when nothing else was working. But Like Mr. Fish I don't buy them for the price.


----------



## sporty (Dec 18, 2008)

Bought a bucket ---pricey-- put my other colors into it hoping they would ( energize ) well no luck --- now they sit.


----------

